# Wahrscheinlichkeitsmodelle



## Wirtschaftsinformatiker (12. Dez 2022)

Um welche Wahrscheinlichkeitsmodelle ea geht und wie kann ich die Aufgaben lösen?


----------



## temi (12. Dez 2022)

Das klingt jetzt nicht nach Java, eher nach Mathematik.


----------



## LimDul (12. Dez 2022)

Ihr werdet doch vermutlich ein paar Wahrscheinlichkeitsmodelle gehabt haben. Ich bin da nicht so firm drin, aber wenn die die mal alle aufzählst und definierst, was die bedeuten, sollte die Aufgabe lösbar sein


----------



## M.L. (12. Dez 2022)

Wirtschaftsinformatiker hat gesagt.:


> Wahrscheinlichkeitsmodelle


Je nach vermitteltem Lehrstoff könnten versch. Modelle passen:
Bernoulli: es gibt eine Auskunft (oder eben nicht)
Binomial (dürfte am besten passen): https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binomialverteilung
Poisson: eine Auskunft zu bekommen ist generell ein seltenes Ereignis

Geschätzte Zeit pro Anruf: 60 Minuten / 10 Anrufe = 6 Minuten


----------



## White_Fox (12. Dez 2022)

Hat er denn wenigstens schon die Aufgabe, die er bereits vor wenigen Tagen hier so lieb- und motivationslos reingerotzt hat, zufriedenstellend gelöst?

Wann kapieren solche Menschen eigentlich, daß ein Studium vor vor allem heißt, selber etwas tun zu müssen? Vielleicht sollte er lieber ein Laberfach "studieren" und danach in die Politik gehen.


----------



## yfons123 (12. Dez 2022)

White_Fox hat gesagt.:


> Wann kapieren solche Menschen eigentlich, daß ein Studium vor vor allem heißt, selber etwas tun zu müssen?


das studium beschleunigt halt nur das was man selber dann lernt 

wenn man aber selber nichts lernt dann kann man nichts beschleunigen
in meinem studium haben wir die ersten 2 semester immer zusammen gelernt und gerätselt, bis halt corona gekommen ist


----------

